# Lounge > Computers, Consoles, and other Electronics >  Record internet radio? Is there an app for that?

## ExtraSlow

Obviously the radio stations don't want you doing this, but there must be a way. Is there some automated way to record internet radio for later replay? Say I want to record a Flames game from the fan960 feed or something? That particular feed is available on several sources. 

Any kind of app or program that would record like a PVR does for TV? 

I like to listen to things while I'm walking or working later. Hate sitting in front of the tv for hours.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## taemo

http://wmrecorder.com/products/wm-recorder/
You can schedule the program to record on a specific schedule, then I would edit the recording on Goldwave (remove licensed music and commercials)
I used to record from here a radio show in the Philippines until last year.

I have a copy of WM Recorder 11 but looks like it has been discontinued and they recommend https://applian.com/replay-media-cat...ferral=WMR-RMC

----------


## jacky4566

Semi related but there are websites that delay BBC radio so you can listen to it at the correct time. BBC 1 is favorite.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Semi related but there are websites that delay BBC radio so you can listen to it at the correct time. BBC 1 is favorite.



That would work for me too, delaying a few hours. 

Does seem the fan960 has a stream of the games up later. But no way to skip commercials or intermissions like a PVR. Would love that ability.

----------


## speedog

> That would work for me too, delaying a few hours. 
> 
> Does seem the fan960 has a stream of the games up later. But no way to skip commercials or intermissions like a PVR. Would love that ability.



Optik TV, record on PVR and replay on phone? Not sure if doable or a reality.

----------


## Swank

^last time I tried I couldn't play recordings from Optik TV, similar to what is described here:

https://forum.telus.com/t5/Internet-...one/td-p/68013

----------


## ExtraSlow

> That would work for me too, delaying a few hours. 
> 
> Does seem the fan960 has a stream of the games up later. But no way to skip commercials or intermissions like a PVR. Would love that ability.



Still messing around with this. The fan960 streams of the games are okay, because you can skip forward 30s at a time. 

Annoyingly, they haven't posted the stream from last night's game yet. And of course, looking through the Sportsnet app when you don't want to know the score from last night's game is a game of Russian roulette. 

Have a app that will record some stations. Doesn't have every station I would like.

Haven't found anything that will scrape and record ckua, and there's about four hours a week I'd love to have available any time.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Just bumping to see if anyone has anything new to say. Not a big deal but fan960 doesn't podcast the preseason Flames games, and I still would love to scrape some weekly ckua programming.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I may be talking to myself here, but fuck me the podcast of the Flames game last night is titled "Flames win in Dallas". Cocksuckers! Why put the spoiler right in the title?

----------


## mr2mike



----------


## ExtraSlow

Shaw blue curve app sorta handles this in that I can access my pvr from anywhere. 
Would still prefer the radio broadcast of the flames games, but it's better than nothing.

----------


## littledan

I used to use winamp w/ streamripper plugin back in the day to record vocal trance sets. Not sure if that is still feasible or not.

----------


## nismodrifter

> I used to use winamp w/ streamripper plugin back in the day to record vocal trance sets. Not sure if that is still feasible or not.



Damn. Nostalgia overloda in this post. Winamp. Streamripper. Streaming trance sets. Miss those days.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

If you pronounce record as the noun instead of the verb, this thread is even more fun.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I like to cord things a second time.

----------

